# Toddler is stool holding...any suggestions?



## Momamia

My 22 month old has a chronic problem with stool holding. His doctor gave me a few things to try, milk of magnesia or mineral oil. I have tried the milk of mag. but he is still able to hold it in and will not go for 3 or 4 days (even at the highest dose recommendation - 1.5 teaspoons). He was going more often before that, even though it was hard.

I tried the mineral oil and it seemed to give him a lot of gas. Also, I'm not quite convinced of its safety, although I may have to resort to it anyway. Has anyone had this problem with a toddler? If so, what works?


----------



## goodpapa

...the only thing that I would say is absolutely safe and exactly what your child needs is probiotic supplementation.

Your son is constipated, and though a good diet should keep this from even happening, more than half of the human stool is supposed to be the good bacteria that live in the intestine, provide a powerful immune system and facilitate the digestive process and nutrient absorption.

You don't mention any food allergies-- dairy specifically-- are there any?

I would start with Jarrodophilus:

http://jarrow.com/products/BabYsJarroDophilus.htm

I culture this powder as a yogurt and my son is wild about it, but he has never had any type of milk sensitivity.

Whether as a yogurt or as powder, serve bananas with it and any other fruit that your son enjoys. The bananas provide the ideal fiber for the flora to breed.

Procreate, Lactate, Disseminate!

Ray


----------



## pinkersmommy

i wrote a hole bunch of stuff on the other tread about a friends child constipation. we have delt with this since my daughter started solids at 1yr(now3). we have tried everything. our GI dr started her on mineral oil which is the only thing that has gotten her going. but we did allergy testing and cut out those foods and air borne stuff, we are on singular and a proboitic(high dose acidopholis) we have a high fiber diet. but we were doing enemas every 2-3 days it has been a horriable road. what i have found though is that the real issue is fear. once a kid has a painful stool they dont want to have that again and start witholding. so they have to have alot of pain free stolls to forget the pain. it takes a long time. we have done alot of talking about how pooping helps our bodies and now at 3 my dd knows that bms make her belly feel better. we are currently on a low dose for maintiance with the mineral oil. i wasnt totally happy about it because its a dirivitive of perolium- but you have to do what you have to . if you give it at night before bed it wont have as much problem with malabsorbtion.
hope that helps
good luck


----------



## zanelee

May I make a suggestion that hasn't been mentioned yet?
I did this myself as a child, the reason was a concious one. It (holding back bm's) was the only thing I had any control over. Even a small toddler needs to feel some control over some parts of her life. I had major things going on in my life so I took control over what I could. My mom (poor thing) had me on the mineral oil route too, and I'm not even sure what else she gave me.
Just something to think about...
Good luck!


----------



## kavamamakava

I'm going through the same thing. She is deliberately holding it in so it's not that she's having eating issues. She only gets organic, whole grain, vegetarian food anyway. I cut out the soy and all the non-cultured dairy and hard cheeses. But she still has issues. It's taking over my life.
I've been giving her magnesium supplements (no mineral oil because I think it's a petroleum by-product) and having her sit in a potty with warm water and massaging her with warm oil. I've also been giving her kefir throughout the day and lots and lots of fresh and dried fruit. She won't drink juice


----------



## goodpapa

...what brand of acidophilus do you use? What particular bacteria does it contain? Is it from the refrigerated section at the market?

Also, and most importantly, have you ever tested it to make sure that the bacteria are alive?

The simple way to do this is by culturing a yogurt from whatever supplement you use.

I have discovered a number of refrigerated probiotic supplements over the past few years, that were simply "dead." Whether or not the problem was isolated to that particular shipment or had to do with a major manufacturing problem, I have no idea.

But the bacteria under refrigeration are "asleep" metabolically. If the temps go off, and they become "active" before they have somewhere/something to feed, they simply starve and die.

I have used a number of bottles of Jarrodophilus and Ethical Nutrients Acidophilus and Bifidorum (usually my son has grabbed my culturing yogurt out of fridge and eaten it, LOL) and NEVER had a problem with a dead culture.

Also, I think we have a number of different issues here on this thread. First of all, Momamia's boy is only 22 months and hasn't even been toilet trained yet. He simply cannot "hold it in." If Nature calls-- he must "answer"

Zanelee, I do find your testament fascinating. Supposedly, females are easier to toilet train, yet perhaps there is a rebellion when it happens too early or too completely.

Definitely age and gender are distinct factors in the issue with Momamia's son.

A healthy GI tract is a regular one.

Get Cultured!

Ray

PS Also, just for the record my son has never been vaxed, and never had any bowel problems-- not even diarrhea-- not once.

There are studies that demonstrate a link between MMR vax and bowel dysfunction:

http://www.visceral.org.uk/science.php


----------



## pinkersmommy

we use Jarradophilus also- we always have . i took it through pregnancy and have used it her whole life. for my own issues. we have a family disposition to bowl probs. we have a very healthy diet and get alot of exercise. there is another thread about stool holding here where i wrote a bunch of what we have tried and what has worked.


----------



## lorijds

I think that 22 months is plenty old enough to consciously hold in a BM. My yougest dd had some digestive issues, and would occasionally get constipated. She would hold it in for days sometimes. It was awful.

Yes, we did (still do) probiotics, and we also did blackstrap molasses (in soymilk). That seemed to help. But what also seemed to help was giving dd a safe time and place to have a bm. Even when she was in diapers, she did not like having a BM around people, or in any place other than our home. Which meant that running errands and spending all day at the park resulted in her holding in her BMs. So we tried to make time during the day for us to just chill at home.

When she potty trained (and she potty trained a year earlier, on her own, than my oldest), she had her own toilet, and she would carry it where she wanted to have her bm. Mostly in the bathroom, but sometimes in my bedroom. She would sit, read a book, I would ask her if she wanted some music or something to drink; she still, at age 6, will sit on the toilet for half an hour sometimes, just having a ball. This seemed to really help. She still won't have a BM at school, but she's okay with going at a friends' house, mostly.

My youngest is somewhat of a neat freak, and I think this is just an extension of that. Control can be an issue, but my youngest is very sensitive to smells and such, and I think the smell sometimes bothered her. Or maybe the sensation of having the bm. I mean, this is a child who takes 45 minutes to get dressed every day, because at least two articles of clothing (usually socks and the shirt) "don't feel right" or "make my skin ache" etc. She is just sensitive to things that dont' seem to bother alot of other people. I'm okay with that now, I had to kind of reconfigure my thinking when she came along (my oldest dd is not like this), but I figure, this is how she is, accept and move on.

So, I second the use of probiotics, and I would recommend black strap molasses. If he eats oatmeal, some freshly ground flax seeds would also be good. A second opinion might also be in order. My understanding is that in some cases the nerves in the colon need to be "retrained" to respond appropriately. The bowl training might help; but I think only under the direction of a pediatric GI specialist or a pediatric naturopathing doctor. I would also consider massage (not only to stimulate the bowl, but to provide a calming, soothing environment for him) and a chiropractic adjustment with a chiro who is comfortable treating children.

Good luck!

Lori


----------



## Ruthla

Have you tried taking her to a chiropractor?


----------



## Village Mama

I dont have any good advice but I just wanted to offer some support. My son did this for a month or so after my littlest one was born. He would cry when he had to go, and then would get constipated with a tummy ache from holding it in. This was fully a control thing for him. My mom suggested that I just not make a deal about it at all. The problem really did just fix itself. I have heard that many boys do this at around the same age. Some men I know that had this problem say that it felt good in a way to hold it in?!!
I hope that you are coping all right. It can be awful going through that. If the great dietary suggestions above dont work for you, you can be assured that it will sort itself out.


----------



## Momamia

Village Mama said:


> I dont have any good advice but I just wanted to offer some support.
> 
> Thanks for the support. It is a horrible experience. I have tried everything. He was breastfed for 18 months and started solids kind of late - 13 mos. I tried, but he just wouldn't eat anything until then. Shortly after he started solids, he had issues with constipation and started holding it. I don't think it's a control issue. He has an excellent memory and does not want to go through that again and I think now it has formed into a habit. I have tried dietary changes with no luck. I tried to mineral oil and it seemed to work well but upset his stomach and he also seemed to loose his appetite while on it. So, now he's on milk of magnesia and somehow he seems to be able to hold it in at times...even on a good dosage. IT IS FRUSTRATING! I just don't want him to do any damage to his body/intestines. Any recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## tanjarine

i HOPE i can be of some help.
i dont have the time to type but i can copy and paste from an email i sent to another mom whos child was suffering from this.. i hope it helps because it made the world of difference to us overnight!
In the spring Ben had a little fever and wasn't feeling well, and didn't eat to much and didn't poop for a few days, when he did it hurt so much, that he refused to go after that. Normally he went every day no problems ever. So the first time he held it for over 5 days, I was so worried I gave him an enema which was no fun but I didn't know what else to do. So he was great for a day or two then we were back where we started.. he would be fine until he had the urge to go but he would fight it. He would be sweating trying so hard to hold it in and running around in circles to make the feeling go away. He would wake up in the night crying trying to fight the urge to go. It was crazy, nobody was getting any sleep, we couldn't leave the house in case he might have to go. It came to a point where he was pooping every 3-4 days and it smelled fermented and terrible and he just didn't look well, pale, bad breath etc. I tried for 6 months to deal with it through changing his diet, cutting out all breads, pastas, bananas etc making him drink tons of water.. it didn't matter.. it was always an ordeal when he pooped.. he strained and screamed it was terrible. I was reluctant to take him to the family doctor about it because I knew he would just prescribe stool softeners and although that would temporarily solve the problem, I didn't want him to develop a dependency on it, I tried senna tea made into ice tea and sennokot, also prune juice and he wouldn't drink either one no way. We have a neighbour up the street who is 7 and had the same problem and now he still wears diapers because he has no muscle control of his bowel and he doesn't recognize the urge to go.. so sad.. I did not want Ben to deal with this long term. It is a pretty common problem for this age and it can start from the simplest thing.

Well I decided to take all my kids to the naturopath because I was so disappointed at the quality of care from my MD doctor. I am so glad I did. I don't know too much about homeopathics, but they look at all the over all symptoms, diet, personality and try different remedies to stimulate the body back into tune. It was so interesting because some of the things I wouldn't even know are 'symptoms' of a problem.

For Ben his symptoms were&#8230; sweating profusely while sleeping, especially on the head and feet.. sour smelling sweat, early tooth decay ( he is the first of my kids to have a cavity before the age of 5, and he had 4 cavities!!!) constantly craving sweets, exczema as a baby and cradle cap , feeling fatigued easily and especially after a bowel movement, strangely feeling good when bowel are full ( he was always fine being full of poop until he had the urge to go, once the urge was gone he was fine again) also bad temper was another one.. he is well known for screaming when he doesn't get his way and being very demanding and stubborn.

So the naturopath offered three different homeopathic remedies to try one at a time to see which one worked.

Nux Vomica 30ch 1 globule on the first day 2 on the second 3 on the third until it worked. (this one did not work for ben)

Calc Carb 30ch 1 globule a day.. this is what worked for ben.. almost instantly, I gave it to him when we got home from our appt and he pooped with half an hour no problems. I gave it to him for about 5 days and he has pooped every day since for over 6 weeks now and he only took the remedy for those 5 days. Now I give it to him once in a while if I notice he is sweaty when he is sleeping.. or if I start to worry if he doesn't look like he is going to poop for the day and it works every time.

Silica 30 CH was the other option but the calc carb worked so well.

I was so impressed, it almost seemed like magic to me. And now Ben poops every day no problems, no issues at all thank goodness! You can buy these remedies in the health food section of zehrs (the big zehrs)

Along with this I regularly put acidophilous powder in his yogurt or mix it with water(its strawberry flavoured), it is good for promoting good bacteria in the intestines and bowels, and also helps keep stools soft, and I try and sneak flax seed oil into his food, which are good for children regardless but definitely help with bowel movements.

I never want to go back to dealing with this problem again, it was terrible our whole life revolved around whether ben had to take a poop it was crazy and nobody was getting any sleep.

Im going to copy a website that shows the different remedies and symptoms for constipation and the homeopathic treatments for them . GO through the list and see which one suits your daughters symptoms and maybe you can find which remedy works best for her.

Homeopathic Remedies for Constipation

· Introduction

· Remedy options

· Amount to take

Diet, exercise, and lifestyle factors are often the key to constipation. Homeopathic remedies can also help the body work efficiently. Longstanding cased of constipation, or those with great discomfort, may be best addressed with a constitutional remedy and the guidance of a homeopathic practitioner.

For dosage information, please read the information at the end of this section. See also "Using Homeopathy With Professional Guidance" in What Is Homeopathy?

Bryonia: This remedy is indicated for constipation with a feeling of dryness in the rectum and large dry stools that are hard to push out, with sticking or tearing pains. The person feels grouchy or out of sorts, and may be tense from business-related worries.

Calcarea carbonica: People who need this remedy often feel more stable when constipated, and experience discomfort and fatigue when the bowels have moved. Large stools are hard at first, then sticky, then liquid. The person may feel chilly and sluggish, have clammy hands and feet, crave sweets, and feel weak and anxious when ill or overworked.

Causticum: This remedy may be helpful when stool is difficult to pass, with lots of painful straining. The person's face may turn red from effort, and more success may come from standing up. When it finally emerges, the stool will be narrow and full of mucus.

Graphites: This remedy is indicated when large stools look like "sheep dung" or little balls stuck together with mucus. Aching often is felt in the anus after the bowels have moved. People who need this remedy are slow to become alert in the morning, usually stout, and have a tendency toward eczema.

Lycopodium: A person who needs this remedy has frequent indigestion with gas and bloating, and many problems involving the bowels. Rubbing the abdomen or drinking something warm may help to relieve the symptoms. A craving for sweets and an energy slump in late afternoon and early evening are strong indications for Lycopodium.

Nux vomica: "Wants to but can't" is a phrase that brings Nux vomica to mind. This remedy is often helpful to people who are impatient, tense, and ambitious-who work too hard and exercise too little, indulge in stimulants or alcohol, and are partial to sweets and spicy food. Headaches, chilliness, and constricting pains in the bowels or rectal area often accompany constipation when Nux vomica is needed.

Sepia: A heavy sensation in the rectum, remaining after a bowel movement, may indicate a need for this remedy. Stools can be hard and difficult to pass, although they may be small. The person often has cold hands and feet, and is weary and very irritable. Exercise may bring improvement, both to constipation and to mood and energy level. (Sepia is often useful to women who develop constipation just before or just after a menstrual period.)

Silicea (also called Silica): When this remedy is indicated, the person strains for long periods without success. A "bashful" stool begins to come out, but eventually retreats. People who need this remedy are nervous and mentally acute, but also chilly, physically frail, and easily fatigued.

Sulphur: Dry, hard stools with reddish inflammation of the anus and offensive flatulence suggest a need for this remedy. Constipation may also alternate with diarrhea. People who need this remedy are often "characters" with interesting mental notions, slouching posture, and very little interest in tidiness.

Homeopathy Dosage Directions
Select the remedy that most closely matches the symptoms. In conditions where self-treatment is appropriate, unless otherwise directed by a physician, a lower potency (6X, 6C, 12X, 12C, 30X, or 30C) should be used. In addition, instructions for use are usually printed on the label.

Many homeopathic physicians suggest that remedies be used as follows: Take one dose and wait for a response. If improvement is seen, continue to wait and let the remedy work. If improvement lags significantly or has clearly stopped, another dose may be taken. The frequency of dosage varies with the condition and the individual. Sometimes a dose may be required several times an hour; other times a dose may be indicated several times a day; and in some situations, one dose per day (or less) can be sufficient.

If no response is seen within a reasonable amount of time, select a different remedy.

For more information, including references, see What is Homeopathy? and Understanding Homeopathic Potencies.

hope that helps


----------



## tanjarine

bump


----------



## kavamamakava

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanjarine*
bump









Thank you!! I'm going to try the remedy that worked with your son. My daughter seems to be having similar symptoms. She's not constipated but doesn't want to poop. She also sweats in her sleep and craves sweets and is demanding and grouchy a lot.


----------



## Worldshakerz

Wow! I came across this thread as I was looking for new approaches to help my 22 month old ds with a long-standing constipation problem. I used the homeopathic info and based on his symptoms there were a few that could apply. So I went to the Vitamin Outlet next door and got three different ones: Nux Vomica, Causticum, and Calcaria Carbonica. I tried the Nux Vomica first and within 5 MINUTES he went! That's just amazing to me. I hope it isn't just a coincidence! I hardly think it could be. But he's pretty much been having constipation issues since he was about 12-14 months old (when he really started eating good amounts of solid foods and having more solid bm). It has been part constipation and part holding it in from what I have observed. It can really upset him when he goes finally, probably because it hurts. His face turns red and he strains, etc. Anyway, I'm going to keep it up. We tried lots of other things before this: apple juice will do it in a fix but I hate giving ds that much straight juice because it's so much sugar for him. He wouldn't want to drink prune juice, etc. We cut out dairy (he has been a big raw cheese eater since he was 10 months old or so), most wheat (sometimes ends up getting it at my mom's), etc. Tried a lot of things. So I'm going to give another dose of Nox Vomica tomorrow morning and see if this is finally going to keep him regular! He also will never go anywhere but home so far, and he won't go in the diaper he has to go on the toilet. And I've gotten so tired of my poor ds having belly aches and running to the toilet crying 10 or more times a day for a couple days between bm! I hope this does it








April


----------



## tanjarine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Worldshakerz*
I tried the Nux Vomica first and within 5 MINUTES he went! That's just amazing to me. I hope it isn't just a coincidence!

YAY! I am so happy this information can help other parents and children. I really dont think it is a coincidence, it happened the same way for us. Also recently a friend of mine told me her daughter had the same problem and she went to out naturopath and it happened the same for her. Isn't it amazing!! I hope every parent can read this in case they ever have to deal with this problem. It is very hard to watch your child suffer through something like this and it seems to take over your whole life.. beleive me i know! I spent so much time trying to fix the problem through diet and coaxing etx.. but it just seems that something was off.
I have spent a great deal of time reading about homeopathics lately, it is so interesting!

Recently i had a bladder infection, it came on fast and took homeopathic cantharis and within 20 minutes i was fine. So amazing.. and before that i was in so much pain, feverish and peeing every 2 minutes.

It has been since october and now its almost january and my son poops about 3-4 times a day...and is happier, healthier and much more relaxed. He has no episodes of constipation since he took his remedies and he only took them for the first three days and never afterwards. I am so pleased and i am so excited to have a relationship with such a nice naturopath. My son also in the winter suffers from slight excema, inside his elbows and behind his legs.. he scratches at night. He is taking a low dose of calc carb (6ch) everyday and it has cleared it right up!!!


----------



## tanjarine

oo ya something i just remembered.
my naturopath says if the correct remedy is prescribed it will work right away!! so that is some reassurance!
T


----------



## tanjarine




----------



## merrick

We are going through this with my ds as well right now. We have taken him off all dairy products for the time being. You can use flaxseed oil instead of mineral oil, it's better for them and has the Omega 3. Also prune juice and dried fruits are good.
These are working really well for my ds so far. He still tries holding it in though.


----------



## sahmpaw

Bumping this reaally old thread because it was helpful for our family and it came up on a google search.


----------



## sahmpaw

Bumping this really old thread because it was really helpful for our family and might help someone else.


----------



## vanni

Just to be aware that Nux Vomica contains strychnine, which is a poison.

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-58-NUX%20VOMICA.aspx?activeIngredientId=58&activeIngredientName=NUX%20VOMICA


----------



## sahmpaw

A lot of homeopathic remedies are made from poisonous substances but the substances themselves are not in the remedy anymore because it has been diluted 100s of times. Aconite is made from Monkshood, a poisonous plant, for example. Homeopathy is energy medicine and works quite differently than allopathic medicines do. Thanks for mentioning this, though!


----------

